# Equifeast Cool, Calm & Collected



## surreyhorsechick (29 October 2014)

I have a six year old Quarter Horse x TB who is on controlled field rest during the day/in at night after being discharged from Liphook with a mild psd injury. My problem is that he's a complete idiot in the field when his friend is taken away. I was recommended Equifeast CC &C and am one week into the 5 week loading dose. His behaviour has become impossible and that's all the time, not just on the two days off the supplement. Getting him to the field is a challenge to say the least and he has started to become dangerous.  I cannot work him for obvious reasons and have been advised to not even walk him out (controlled exercise) while he is undergoing shockwave treatment (on the second of three) hence the reason he is going out daily. 
My question is should I carry on with the C,C & C and continue to turn out, or box rest (still using C,C & C) or come off the supplement altogether?!


----------



## HeresHoping (29 October 2014)

Hi.  CC&C will possibly take the edge off things - but there's a reason for the 6 week loader they give you.  It will take about 3 - 6 weeks to get enough into his system and you are not the first person to cite a spike in naughtiness before it does (I have that t-shirt from a disastrous few months with a TB).

Can I suggest that, if you're not going anywhere for a while, you have a look at something that does actually have some effect immediately - a valerian-based calmer is a good starting point.  I've got that t-shirt, too, and have found it has lasted well.  I use it on my ISH who is on field rest for a damaged lumbosacral joint.  He's as quiet as a lamb on it.  Yesterday some twit let their dogs off the lead whilst walking past our winter grazing. The dogs got into the field and chased two horses in one of the paddocks - this of course set all the neighbours off.  Binks (the ISH) was one of the first to calm down and resume eating, which is nothing short of miraculous given that his predicament came from being an idiot in the first place - the slightest thing will have him charging around like a loon long after the event.


----------



## tabithakat64 (29 October 2014)

Tried it on my irrationally spooky cob several years ago - made no difference


----------



## surreyhorsechick (29 October 2014)

Here'sHoping - can I feed the valerian alongside the C,C & C?


----------



## JennBags (29 October 2014)

Agree with tabithakat, I tried it on my horse who was on box rest and then controlled field rest - it made no difference to him whatsoever, I think I ended up giving it away after spending a small fortune on the stuff.  I got it on recommendation from someone who said it would also help with his loose droppings, but I'm afraid I noticed no difference at all.


----------



## surreyhorsechick (29 October 2014)

Am I right in thinking they offer your money back if it doesn't work?


----------



## xoxellaxox (29 October 2014)

Hey I tried this on my tb x Welsh last year . He was a nutcase before it . On it he was an absolute nightmare ! I stuck with it for 3 months with constant phone calls from equifeast.  But he was so dangerous on it I decided to take him off it . With in a week he was back to his normal self . Only thing that made him calm was a good diet of high fibre , no sugars and good hard work . I wouldn't ever reccomnded this to any horse owner . If anyone wants to try calmers I'd try a cheaper one first !


----------



## surreyhorsechick (29 October 2014)

Hmmm getting some very mixed reviews here lol !!!


----------



## surreyhorsechick (1 November 2014)

I have contacted Equifeast re horse's 'rebellious' behaviour and they have suggested taking the magnesium element out and just sticking with the calcium for now. I have ordered liquid valerian as well but will hold off trying it while carrying on with the C, C and C. I have also come to the decision that box resting and controlled exercise has got to be more beneficial than leaping in the air and hooning around the field!


----------



## Afrikaner (1 November 2014)

Try ProKalm, no loading dose, if it doesn't work in something like 5 or 6 days they give you your money back.


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (4 November 2014)

C,C & C works really well, but the problem is when you take his friend away.  No calmer on earth will make a horse with separation anxiety ignore his friend being taken away.  Can you ensure that your horse always has a companion with him and isn't left alone in the field?


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (6 November 2014)

relaxin seems to work the best/quickest/strongest IME.


----------

